# No touchscreen on ‘22 models - acceptable or not? (POLL)



## walrusmode (Nov 5, 2021)

For anyone impacted by the removal of touchscreen and back-up assistant on a new ‘22 order (not the entire screen, just the touch functionality which is mostly just a nuisance, honestly although I get worried about resale possibility in a few years as most buyers have made touchscreen a must have) 

What are you all doing? Canceling or still taking delivery?

I could live without wireless charging and HK sound which was removed prior to me ordering, but feature deletion seems to be adding up so I’m worried about future resale or trade-in value. Also worried how BMW will support and warranty on these models vs the ones that have everything. 

Also it feels like retrofitting with a touchscreen and re-coding software to enable the back-up assistant when chips are available in the future doesn’t seem like it would be that tough. Just not sure if BMW would be willing to pay for this or not.

What are folks thoughts? I have a ‘22 X5 PHEV due for delivery in about two weeks and struggling to make a decision. Doesn’t seem to be an end in sight to the chip shortage.


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

walrusmode said:


> For anyone impacted by the removal of touchscreen and back-up assistant on a new ‘22 order, what are you all doing? Canceling or still taking delivery?
> 
> I could live without wireless charging and HK sound, but it seems to be adding up so I’m worried about future resale or trade-in value.
> 
> ...


I saw that article and don't think it means the screen is removed completely. It noted that the Infotainment was still workable via "knobs and buttons", or a similar statement. I think the iDrive screen is still there, just the touch-function is disabled/gone. Personally, I never touch the screen, I always use the iDrive controller. I can't imagine the whole screen is gone, but I guess I could be mistaken.

Are you able to actually confirm with your dealer that the screen is missing in your X5?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

It’s a far cry from The Ultimate Driving Machine to xDrive playstation.


----------



## walrusmode (Nov 5, 2021)

markl53 said:


> I saw that article and don't think it means the screen is removed completely. It noted that the Infotainment was still workable via "knobs and buttons", or a similar statement. I think the iDrive screen is still there, just the touch-function is disabled/gone. Personally, I never touch the screen, I always use the iDrive controller. I can't imagine the whole screen is gone, but I guess I could be mistaken.
> 
> Are you able to actually confirm with your dealer that the screen is missing in your X5?


Whoops, sorry I meant just the touch functionality. Updated my post.


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

walrusmode said:


> Whoops, sorry I meant just the touch functionality. Updated my post.


I could be wrong, I just surmised from the somewhat sketchy detail in that article.


----------



## j.e.taylor52 (Oct 28, 2021)

I would accept delivery if a retrofit becomes available. I too am worry about resale/,trade in value in the future. BMW should notify potential buyers with opinions besides a token cash rebate. This is probably going to increase the cost on any available 2021s! What say ye?


----------



## walrusmode (Nov 5, 2021)

j.e.taylor52 said:


> I would accept delivery if a retrofit becomes available. I too am worry about resale/,trade in value in the future. BMW should notify potential buyers with opinions besides a token cash rebate. This is probably going to increase the cost on any available 2021s! What say ye?


 Couldn’t agree more. I know BMW owners that have retrofitted older BMWs that never had the touchscreen with a new touchscreen module. I don’t know why this wouldn’t be possible in the future in this case. What’s really getting me upset is that BMW won’t even give this as an option even if they said hey we don’t know when or how much it would cost. I wonder how we can get this message to powers that be.


----------



## cdully (Nov 7, 2021)

Just dropped nearly 80K cash to build a loaded '22 X5 scheduled for a November '21 delivery, only to find out that it's not going to have the touchscreen or backup assistant. Considering I only ordered this vehicle about a month ago, I am sure the powers that be knew that they were going to remove this functionality; I should have been told when the build was accepted that this was going to happen. I was aware that they weren't putting in a phone charger, but not this. $500 rebate is a joke, this will greatly impact resale value. I will only accept delivery if they reverse this decision or put in writing that they will retrofit the vehicle at BMWs cost in the future and provide a comparable loaner. If not, I expect my "non-refundable" deposit back pronto.


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

cdully said:


> Just dropped nearly 80K cash to build a loaded '22 X5 scheduled for a November '21 delivery, only to find out that it's not going to have the touchscreen or backup assistant. Considering I only ordered this vehicle about a month ago, I am sure the powers that be knew that they were going to remove this functionality; I should have been told when the build was accepted that this was going to happen. I was aware that they weren't putting in a phone charger, but not this. $500 rebate is a joke, this will greatly impact resale value. I will only accept delivery if they reverse this decision or put in writing that they will retrofit the vehicle at BMWs cost in the future and provide a comparable loaner. If not, I expect my "non-refundable" deposit back pronto.


Better go find something else you would like. How many people "need" backup assistant, and how much was that option originally? I seriously doubt that would be a deal-breaker for a future potential buyer. Also, I still can't believe they mean there will be no screen at all, my belief is it will just be limited to iDrive controller operation. How can all the preferences and other iDrive items be set without a screen at all? I think it's the "touch" aspect of "touchscreen" that will be missing. Again, I can't swear to it, but think about it. Has your dealer given you this actual information about the screen?


----------



## j.e.taylor52 (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm beginning to feel like Popeye....."That's all I can stands,'cause I can't stands no more!


----------



## walrusmode (Nov 5, 2021)

markl53 said:


> Better go find something else you would like. How many people "need" backup assistant, and how much was that option originally? I seriously doubt that would be a deal-breaker for a future potential buyer. Also, I still can't believe they mean there will be no screen at all, my belief is it will just be limited to iDrive controller operation. How can all the preferences and other iDrive items be set without a screen at all? I think it's the "touch" aspect of "touchscreen" that will be missing. Again, I can't swear to it, but think about it. Has your dealer given you this actual information about the screen?


It’s just touch aspect that’s missing. Not the entire screen itself.


----------



## j.e.taylor52 (Oct 28, 2021)

cdully said:


> Just dropped nearly 80K cash to build a loaded '22 X5 scheduled for a November '21 delivery, only to find out that it's not going to have the touchscreen or backup assistant. Considering I only ordered this vehicle about a month ago, I am sure the powers that be knew that they were going to remove this functionality; I should have been told when the build was accepted that this was going to happen. I was aware that they weren't putting in a phone charger, but not this. $500 rebate is a joke, this will greatly impact resale value. I will only accept delivery if they reverse this decision or put in writing that they will retrofit the vehicle at BMWs cost in the future and provide a comparable loaner. If not, I expect my "non-refundable" deposit back pronto.


I hear ya!! There is a cash rebate disclaimer attached to the bloody deal. The dealers are required to obtain your signature before receiving any funds. My guess is that the signed document will release BMW from any retrofit costs.....meaning if it's available the repair is on the owner. So sad 😔


----------



## anthonyk56832 (Sep 28, 2017)

walrusmode said:


> For anyone impacted by the removal of touchscreen and back-up assistant on a new ‘22 order (not the entire screen, just the touch functionality which is mostly just a nuisance, honestly although I get worried about resale possibility in a few years as most buyers have made touchscreen a must have)
> 
> What are you all doing? Canceling or still taking delivery?
> 
> ...


looks like where going back to the early days of idrive


----------



## cdully (Nov 7, 2021)

markl53 said:


> Better go find something else you would like. How many people "need" backup assistant, and how much was that option originally? I seriously doubt that would be a deal-breaker for a future potential buyer. Also, I still can't believe they mean there will be no screen at all, my belief is it will just be limited to iDrive controller operation. How can all the preferences and other iDrive items be set without a screen at all? I think it's the "touch" aspect of "touchscreen" that will be missing. Again, I can't swear to it, but think about it. Has your dealer given you this actual information about the screen?


Need and want are two different things. Do I need backup assistant, not at all. But when you contract to build a car, you need to disclose any deficiencies in order to allow the customer to make an truly informed decision regarding the purchase. Failure to disclose is just bad business. What next, roll down windows and an 8-track?


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

cdully said:


> Need and want are two different things. Do I need backup assistant, not at all. But when you contract to build a car, you need to disclose any deficiencies in order to allow the customer to make an truly informed decision regarding the purchase. Failure to disclose is just bad business. What next, roll down windows and an 8-track?


Don't exaggerate. Luckily, in these times, BMW seems to be making judicious decisions to keep customers as happy as possible. Another choice is to wait a year or 2 until production is totally back to normal.


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

Duplicate


----------



## cdully (Nov 7, 2021)

markl53 said:


> Don't exaggerate. Luckily, in these times, BMW seems to be making judicious decisions to keep customers as happy as possible. Another choice is to wait a year or 2 until production is totally back to normal.


I wouldn't call it an exaggeration by any means. First they drop the phone chargers, now touch screen and back up assistant. These aren't necessary items, but you need to communicate with your customer base. Lack of disclosure is bad business and certainly NOT a judicious decision by BMW to keep the customers happy.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

cdully said:


> I wouldn't call it an exaggeration by any means. First they drop the phone chargers, now touch screen and back up assistant. These aren't necessary items, but you need to communicate with your customer base. Lack of disclosure is bad business and certainly NOT a judicious decision by BMW to keep the customers happy.


BMW is in business to keep its investors happy, not to keep its customers happy. Your BMW is not an investment, or a very poor one. Give BMW a million bucks on faith with no promises as an investment and watch it grow with profits from purchasers.


----------



## siouxatc (Nov 7, 2021)

I placed an order for a 22' X5 MSPORT XDRIVE 40I back on October 15th for delivery in November. Early last week it moved from scheduled for production to production begins with a VIN number. When I heard the news about the touch screen I contacted my salesperson and had him check the build sheet once it changed statuses to see if they deleted the touch screen and the parking assistant. He mentioned they were still both on there after the change to production begins, I am also still seeing the same standard options on the my bmw garage order tracker. Maybe I just got lucky to still have the touch screen included.


----------



## walrusmode (Nov 5, 2021)

siouxatc said:


> I placed an order for a 22' X5 MSPORT XDRIVE 40I back on October 15th for delivery in November. Early last week it moved from scheduled for production to production begins with a VIN number. When I heard the news about the touch screen I contacted my salesperson and had him check the build sheet once it changed statuses to see if they deleted the touch screen and the parking assistant. He mentioned they were still both on there after the change to production begins, I am also still seeing the same standard options on the my bmw garage order tracker. Maybe I just got lucky to still have the touch screen included.


I think the Ms are being spared from what I have seen and heard from others.


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

iDrive controller operation is so simple and logical, I have never used the touchscreen capability. It's so easy, you have total and simple control right from the knob and quick-access couple of buttons to choose the main function. Really. You quickly learn the close position of the couple of screen function buttons without looking. It is so much simpler than having to do hand-eye coordination to pick the function from the screen. If people were open to giving it a try I really think the absence of touch control wouldn't be as big a deal as its being made out to be. My opinion of course.


----------



## j.e.taylor52 (Oct 28, 2021)

walrusmode said:


> Yah I wouldn’t hold my breath either. Problem is I don’t think this chip shortage will resolve thru ‘22 - I have friend pretty high up in the semiconductor industry. And they are also prioritizing inventory allocation towards ‘23 especially the iX models.
> 
> At this point everything is speculation. The dealers don’t know anymore than we do. I really like my advisor and he basically said they can’t guarantee anything in writing such as a retrofit but they will do their best to do right by me as more info becomes available. The optimist in me says if this is only a 3 month situation, BMW will do right by folks who got the shaft and if it’s a longer term situation then it’s TBD.
> 
> All I want to understand at this point is exactly what parts or components would need to be replaced in the future even if I have to pay for it. I’ll email my advisor and see if he can speak to the mechanics. Replacing the touchscreen unit shouldn’t be that tough if the microchip is housed within that unit.


Please keep us all informed if feasible. I too am willing to pay as well for a retrofit. Heck.....the $500 rebate will offset some of the cost. Thanks for the information.


----------



## j.e.taylor52 (Oct 28, 2021)

My X5 scheduled for production reverted to order received......what gives?!


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

j.e.taylor52 said:


> My X5 scheduled for production reverted to order received......what gives?!


They determined they couldn't get a critical part to start production because it didn't arrive on time? Call BMW Genius, or your dealer, to see if they have specifics.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Considering that most of the folks right now are paying close to MSRP, I think BMWNA should offer the retrofit gratis.

We know it can be done. And it is not hard. Perhaps schedule it with the first maintenance service.


----------



## mguzzi323 (Apr 10, 2018)

Are you able to confirm if it’s the touch on the screen or the touch on the big knob where you can write with iDrive. I drove a 2022 X5 today at the Performance Driving Center at the factory and it had the touch screen. The car had less than 3000 mile on it as well. It also had the Bowers and Wilken sound system and was an XDrive 40i.


----------



## JimmyMc (May 16, 2016)

walrusmode said:


> I could live without wireless charging and HK sound which was removed prior to me ordering, but feature deletion seems to be adding up so I’m worried about future resale or trade-in value. Also worried how BMW will support and warranty on these models vs the ones that have everything.
> 
> Also it feels like retrofitting with a touchscreen and re-coding software to enable the back-up assistant when chips are available in the future doesn’t seem like it would be that tough. Just not sure if BMW would be willing to pay for this or not. What are folks thoughts? I have a ‘22 X5 PHEV due for delivery in about two weeks and struggling to make a decision. Doesn’t seem to be an end in sight to the chip shortage.


Everyone has a different "goalpost" for these options. I recently sold my Chicago-based 5 year old X1 X-drive (44K miles) to CarMax for 63% of what I paid for it new. As I spend winters elsewhere where I have another X1, I decided to take the $$$ and perhaps order a new 2022 X1 for delivery in the new year. I would NOT accept a non-HK car, nor would I accept a car without back-up assistant. I'm seriously looking at the Genesis and (oddly) the Mazda, which have moved upscale dramatically over the last few years. And I can get both of them without the disgusting, noisy run-flat tires.


----------



## pagefault (Jul 23, 2009)

markl53 said:


> iDrive controller operation is so simple and logical, I have never used the touchscreen capability. It's so easy, you have total and simple control right from the knob and quick-access couple of buttons to choose the main function. Really. You quickly learn the close position of the couple of screen function buttons without looking. It is so much simpler than having to do hand-eye coordination to pick the function from the screen. If people were open to giving it a try I really think the absence of touch control wouldn't be as big a deal as its being made out to be. My opinion of course.


The iDrive interface is designed for the iDrive controller, it really is the best way to control it. And touch screens are less safe for drivers, due to requiring far more attention to use and making you reach further from the driving controls.

That said, the CarPlay interface is _not_ designed for the iDrive controller and is a lot easier to use with touch. You can do most things with the iDrive controller (my 2017 has no touch capability, I can manage CarPlay well enough), but that's when you notice it missing.


----------



## XtremeMaC (Oct 15, 2021)

There is absolutely no way to navigate with knobs to certain prompts, especially with Android Auto and CarPlay stuff. 
I get that it has come to this due to shortages but unacceptable at 80+k vehicle. I did recently buy a 2022 X6 and I hate that I couldn't even get stuff like air suspension, soft door close, fog leds, wireless charger, cooled cup holders, etc. Yet, I'm still grateful I guess because I have hud, touchscreen, etc... 

I'd have loved to at least get the wiring harnesses for these for future retrofit....


----------



## mdino768 (Dec 12, 2016)

walrusmode said:


> For anyone impacted by the removal of touchscreen and back-up assistant on a new ‘22 order (not the entire screen, just the touch functionality which is mostly just a nuisance, honestly although I get worried about resale possibility in a few years as most buyers have made touchscreen a must have)
> 
> What are you all doing? Canceling or still taking delivery?
> 
> ...


I think i could live without a touch screen or back up assist. My order was changed but what they took away from my order i was not willing to compromise on. i had placed an order at the beginning of August for an X4 built it the way i wanted ( msport, premium pack, parking assistance pack,) my x3 lease was due Sept. i heard from my salesman at the beg of Oct that the order was changed by BMW - no head up display, no XM radio, no shadow line package, and they added black rims with performance tires (not what i wanted) the car had not gone into production yet so i called BMW of North America to see if anything could be done since there was still time to get these items back on the order. Wad told no, unfortunately it was due to chip issue. HOWEVER i find out the the options deleted from my order, can still be ordered for the Msport and M40i models. So they have the parts they are just choosing where to put them vs honoring a customers order that was placed before they decided to changed the ordering guide for the X4 30i . it kind of feels like a F'you to the customer. BMW will do what they want even after an order is placed. I wound up not taking the car once it arrived at the dealership and my lease now extended until March. I am considering buying me out my Lease or buying a 21x4 and waiting until this chip thing is over and shit is back to pre-pandemic.


----------



## BradfordOne (Nov 10, 2021)

For those of you with pending orders and a VIN assigned, you can find out if your vehicle has the touchscreen feature removed by entering the VIN at the below link. If you see "S6UY" under the "Multimedia" section then you will not have a touchscreen... otherwise you're safe!






Free BMW VIN Decoder : ///M Decoder


BMW VIN decoder will check your BMW VIN and show you full vehicle specification



www.mdecoder.com





... unfortunately I fall under the former category 

For reference, my X5 45e build was completed on October 31st, and I am unable to pick it up until the touch-free software update is released to dealers on 11/11. Now I just need to determine if I should take delivery or not... appreciate any and all input on potential resale value or usability concerns (esp. will Apple CarPlay)


----------



## mdino768 (Dec 12, 2016)

cdully said:


> Just dropped nearly 80K cash to build a loaded '22 X5 scheduled for a November '21 delivery, only to find out that it's not going to have the touchscreen or backup assistant. Considering I only ordered this vehicle about a month ago, I am sure the powers that be knew that they were going to remove this functionality; I should have been told when the build was accepted that this was going to happen. I was aware that they weren't putting in a phone charger, but not this. $500 rebate is a joke, this will greatly impact resale value. I will only accept delivery if they reverse this decision or put in writing that they will retrofit the vehicle at BMWs cost in the future and provide a comparable loaner. If not, I expect my "non-refundable" deposit back pronto.


Same thing happened to me on an order and I totally agree with you. should have been notified at the time of build so that I could make other decisions/choices. I didn't accept the car when it came in. told them to sell it.


----------



## Alleycat2017 (Jun 7, 2017)

Can't help but wonder what other chip dependent features are being affected but not being disclosed. Perhaps different chips are being substituted for the intended ones that may no longer be available. They may be considered good enough ("as specified" vs "or equal") by BMW. I wonder if so, have they been tested and proven to really be equal, reliable and safe? My concern is not just BMW, but any consumer product that has one or more chips. It wouldn't surprise me if this becomes wide spread from toasters to medical equipment. I sincerely hope things don't start to fail, or worse yet, become hazardous.


----------



## XtremeMaC (Oct 15, 2021)

Alleycat2017 said:


> Can't help but wonder what other chip dependent features are being affected but not being disclosed. Perhaps different chips are being substituted for the intended ones that may no longer be available. They may be considered good enough ("as specified" vs "or equal") by BMW. I wonder if so, have they been tested and proven to really be equal, reliable and safe? My concern is not just BMW, but any consumer product that has one or more chips. It wouldn't surprise me if this becomes wide spread from toasters to medical equipment. I sincerely hope things don't start to fail, or worse yet, become hazardous.


I work at a supplier that supplies few parts with these chips. While some have direct replacements, many don't. Those that have it, still need to go thru validation. Those that don't have, requires rewriting codes, changing other hardware, layout, etc. Usually a whole tear up is usually not worth the effort or just simply not possible within a certain time frame...
So, you just wait.. bug the vendors everyday, but nothing they can do with shutdowns, shipment and other delays... It is what it is...
Big 3 are storing thousands of vehicles in lots waiting for chips... I drive by the lots on my commute...


----------



## G20 PHEV (Dec 31, 2020)

From a different perspective, I don't really expect a desktop/laptop/cellphone to last much more than 4-yrs. So, while I enjoy the electronic doo-dads on my 21 330e, I'm curious as to how long they'll remain functional? I drove my prior bimmer for 15-yrs. What will remain functional on this car when it reaches that age?


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

JimmyMc said:


> Everyone has a different "goalpost" for these options. I recently sold my Chicago-based 5 year old X1 X-drive (44K miles) to CarMax for 63% of what I paid for it new. As I spend winters elsewhere where I have another X1, I decided to take the $$$ and perhaps order a new 2022 X1 for delivery in the new year. I would NOT accept a non-HK car, nor would I accept a car without back-up assistant. I'm seriously looking at the Genesis and (oddly) the Mazda, which have moved upscale dramatically over the last few years. And I can get both of them without the disgusting, noisy run-flat tires.


So there!


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

pagefault said:


> The iDrive interface is designed for the iDrive controller, it really is the best way to control it. And touch screens are less safe for drivers, due to requiring far more attention to use and making you reach further from the driving controls.
> 
> That said, the CarPlay interface is _not_ designed for the iDrive controller and is a lot easier to use with touch. You can do most things with the iDrive controller (my 2017 has no touch capability, I can manage CarPlay well enough), but that's when you notice it missing.


I see. We have Android Auto (which I dislike, mostly due to its "clunkiness" interface) in my wife's Giulia, and it is operated similar to the BMW iDrive controller. No experience with CarPlay.


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

BradfordOne said:


> For those of you with pending orders and a VIN assigned, you can find out if your vehicle has the touchscreen feature removed by entering the VIN at the below link. If you see "S6UY" under the "Multimedia" section then you will not have a touchscreen... otherwise you're safe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason, mdecoder is not working for all new BMW VINs. I've been trying that site, and other VIN decoder sites, for my '22 540i, and it doesn't work. I also have another VIN from someone else's '22 530i and it also doesn't work. They probably have not updated some aspect of unpacking or validating all the various VINs. I have re-tested this app with the VIN of my former '18 540i and it works fine.


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

Duplicate - deleted.


----------



## dminko (Nov 5, 2021)

markl53 said:


> For some reason, mdecoder is not working for all new BMW VINs. I've been trying that site, and other VIN decoder sites, for my '22 540i, and it doesn't work. I also have another VIN from someone else's '22 530i and it also doesn't work. They probably have not updated some aspect of unpacking or validating all the various VINs. I have re-tested this app with the VIN of my former '18 540i and it works fine.


I just tested this mdecoder web-site. It worked for me, here is what I've got for my car (delivered to a dealership yesterday).


----------



## geauxnick (Nov 10, 2021)

vagfilm said:


> I have a G26 420i on order since a few weeks ago (estimated delivery for early March !!!!) and when I asked my dealer about this touchscreen debacle, he guaranteed me that the removal of touchscreen occurred only during on vehicles produced during weeks 43 and 44, and from that point on, vehicles will have touchscreen. I don't know if I believe him...
> Does anyone with production week 45, 46, 47..., can confirm if their cars have the deletion (option 6UY) or continue as normal (option 6U3 or 6U2, if I am not mistaken)?


My X5 went into “production begins” status on Monday and is still hanging out there. To this point, nothing has been deleted, which has me cautiously optimistic. But since it’s only in queue and hasn’t truly started being built, I’m going to hold my breath and cross my fingers. I am prepared, however, for the features to be removed at any moment.


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

Glad it worked out for you! How are people getting final build specs after production is completed? Were the build details actually changing on My Garage at the BMWUSA site, or are people getting this some other way. The VIN decoders I've used in the past seem to be having issues with the latest iterations of VINs, mine wil not decode on any of several decoder sites, including mdecoder and the older bimmer.work. my previous '18 540 VIN will still decode at those sites.


----------



## geauxnick (Nov 10, 2021)

markl53 said:


> Glad it worked out for you! How are people getting final build specs after production is completed? Were the build details actually changing on My Garage at the BMWUSA site, or are people getting this some other way. The VIN decoders I've used in the past seem to be having issues with the latest iterations of VINs, mine wil not decode on any of several decoder sites, including mdecoder and the older bimmer.work. my previous '18 540 VIN will still decode at those sites.


I’ve been told you will see the features being deleted on the tracking site. Just to be safe, I checked with my dealer and he confirmed that as of now no feature has been removed. But like I said, there is still time, which makes me nervous.


----------



## j.e.taylor52 (Oct 28, 2021)

geauxnick said:


> I’ve been told you will see the features being deleted on the tracking site. Just to be safe, I checked with my dealer and he confirmed that as of now no feature has been removed. But like I said, there is still time, which makes me nervous.


Makes us all nervous 😓


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

markl53 said:


> The VIN decoders I've used in the past seem to be having issues with the latest iterations of VINs, ....


VINs are not "decoded" to give an option list because the VIN does not encode options in the first place. The services work by retrieving vehicle information from a database or service, using the VIN as a lookup key.

Perhaps the database and/or service(s) the tried-and-true lookup sites rely on are in need of a refresh?


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

Zeichen311 said:


> VINs are not "decoded" to give an option list because the VIN does not encode options in the first place. The services work by retrieving vehicle information from a database or service, using the VIN as a lookup key.
> 
> Perhaps the database and/or service(s) the tried-and-true lookup sites rely on are in need of a refresh?


Yes, I realize that, thanks. But the sites in general are noted as "decoders" . Anyway, they aren't working for 2022 VINs that I've found, either mine or a couple others I found when looking (curiosity) at inventory at a couple dealers. Seems like a high-level rejection of the VIN as though it isn't meeting some coded verification rules. Several of my older VINs are working at the sites I've tried. Or you might be correct that data for the VINs I am trying have not been populated for some reason, so are looking like a "bad" VIN return. One such site (new one found by searching) can decode the Graz, Austria build site, and "BMW" but that's about it (from the main VIN digits, yes I know!).

BTW, my ship seems in some delayed holding pattern near Southampton, UK, its final port prior to crossing "the pond"!


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

markl53 said:


> BTW, my ship seems in some delayed holding pattern near Southampton, UK, its final port prior to crossing "the pond"!


Knowing which vessel one's car is on, and how to track the ships, is _definitely_ a mixed blessing!


----------



## dminko (Nov 5, 2021)

Hey Guys, I wish all of you to have strong nerves while waiting for your production build details. 

Anyway, I would like to share my own experience:
1. I placed my order in August (fully loaded x7)
2. My production date was moved continuously from the end of September. Eventually, it was produced on 10/26.
3. Only After that, I was contacted the first time by my dealership, and told me that I have two news, the 1st is good - my car is produced, and 2nd one is bad - no touchscreen functionality. 

Of course, It was hard to believe that a touchscreen can be removed from such an expensive and top-level car. So, I started checking all forums like ours, checked the VIN number with Mdecoder and etc.

MDecoder shows that there is a touchscreen. Dealership build print shows that there is a $500 credit for missing touchscreen. 

The final is the following - Yesterday I saw my car at the Dealership's parking. It has everything I ordered, including the Active Steering wheel, but alas - no touchscreen.


----------



## Markst (Apr 3, 2018)

Can you paste the mdecoder output here?


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

dminko said:


> Hey Guys, I wish all of you to have strong nerves while waiting for your production build details.
> 
> Anyway, I would like to share my own experience:
> 1. I placed my order in August (fully loaded x7)
> ...


Are you confirming that the screen itself was present or totally not installed in the dashboard?


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

Markst said:


> Can you paste the mdecoder output here?


+1. mdecoder is still not working for my '22 540i VIN this morning. Is anyone able to get mdecoder output with a '22 VIN?


----------



## Vagporto (Nov 6, 2021)

markl53 said:


> Are you confirming that the screen itself was present or totally not installed in the dashboard?


There was never any mention of missing screens. I don't know where that idea came from and why it is being repeated in several posts, even after dozens of debunks. The affected vehicles come with a non touch-sensitive screen controllable by voice and by the idrive knob (in fact, I bet it is in fact the same touch sensitive screen, and that there is a chip missing in the unit that makes the touch detection non operable; but this is my speculation, not my knowledge...)


----------



## dminko (Nov 5, 2021)

markl53 said:


> Are you confirming that the screen itself was present or totally not installed in the dashboard?


Absolutely, the screen itself is in its place. You can control it using iDrive knob. The touchscreen removal means the screen is not touchable, that's it.



Markst said:


> Can you paste the mdecoder output here?


Sure, here it is. Please pay attention to the "S6UY" line.


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

Vagporto said:


> There was never any mention of missing screens. I don't know where that idea came from and why it is being repeated in several posts, even after dozens of debunks. The affected vehicles come with a non touch-sensitive screen controllable by voice and by the idrive knob (in fact, I bet it is in fact the same touch sensitive screen, and that there is a chip missing in the unit that makes the touch detection non operable; but this is my speculation, not my knowledge...)


I am one who in several posts, made the assumption that the physical screen is there. I commented that there would be no way to set all the preferences, etc., without at least having the iDrive controller. I also stated I have never used the touch capability in my 540i.

That said, the poster stated he saw his car parked at the dealer. I assumed he only looked in the window of a locked car. I wondered how he then knew the touch capability was not there. Did it state so on the window sticker? Maybe the stated $500 refund was present on that sticker. The fact that he says mdecoder show it has the touch functionality, it would seem only an actual physical verification will confirm or deny its presence.


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

dminko said:


> Absolutely, the screen itself is in its place. You can control it using iDrive knob. The touchscreen removal means the screen is not touchable, that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, here it is. Please pay attention to the "S6UY" line.


Is that from outvin.com, not mdecoder.com? Do you have to pay to register, I just went to that site for just a second (the link at the bottom of your report).


----------



## Brucelinc (Sep 19, 2021)

This worked perfectly for my 2022 M550i and was free. The results matched the build sheet that my dealer was able to pull.






Free BMW VIN Decoder : ///M Decoder


BMW VIN decoder will check your BMW VIN and show you full vehicle specification



www.mdecoder.com


----------



## Markst (Apr 3, 2018)

dminko said:


> MDecoder shows that there is a touchscreen. Dealership build print shows that there is a $500 credit for missing touchscreen.


If that pdf is from mdecoder, it includes S6UY, which means touchscreen function *removed*.
As @Vagporto explained, every car will have a screen, but some lost the ability to control it via touch, as yours did.

Oddly your car seems to have retained the reversing assistant function that was also mentioned in the original announcement. Please let us know if it's actually there.


> Additionally, vehicles with Parking Assistant Package (5DN/ZPK) will lose Backup Assistant when coupled with 6UY
> These vehicles will have Option Code ZUY included in the build and Monroney labels to indicate “Deletion of Backup Assistant”


----------



## dminko (Nov 5, 2021)

markl53 said:


> Is that from outvin.com, not mdecoder.com? Do you have to pay to register, I just went to that site for just a second (the link at the bottom of your report).


Yes, the first time the mdecoder didn't let me decode my VIN, so I had to register via outvin.com and I paid some fee. After that, both mdecoder and outvin let me decode my VIN number. 
I think it is much better to contact your dealership and ask them to print your car build. In my case, it was clearly stated that I have $500 credit for missing options (6UY - a touch functionality, ZUY - backup assistant).

See a screenshot attached.


----------



## Markst (Apr 3, 2018)

Ah, so you are missing backup assistant.
I thought the mdecoder fee was for the extended options list, apparently it's just the same list you also get on the other free websites.


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

dminko said:


> Yes, the first time the mdecoder didn't let me decode my VIN, so I had to register via outvin.com and I paid some fee. After that, both mdecoder and outvin let me decode my VIN number.
> I think it is much better to contact your dealership and ask them to print your car build. In my case, it was clearly stated that I have $500 credit for missing options (6UY - a touch functionality, ZUY - backup assistant).
> 
> See a screenshot attached.
> ...


Question for dminko: mdecoder is saying I am at some daily limit when entering my VIN.
However if I immediately enter my previous BMW VIN, it works fine, Is that the same thing you saw before you registered and paid the fee?


----------

